# WIP - Sea Monkey Specimens



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Before Sea Monkey ads appeared in comics in the 1960s, they were run in an obscure science fiction magazine called the _Miskatonic Science Fiction Quarterly_. There is an urban legend that, *before being replaced by Artemia salina* (brine shrimp), the original organisms sold actually bore a strong resemblance to the cartoon-like creatures in the ad.

The story goes that a reclusive young man, living in his parents' basement, sent away for the Sea Monkeys (then called _Instant Life_), and kept a journal of their growth and activities for nearly a year. He recorded the stages of their growth, their behavior and habits, and a surprisingly long list of tricks he taught them and ways they interacted with him.

Then one night he was said to have brutally slaughtered both his parents, and was found by neighbors in the basement where he was dismembering his mother and father's bodies and feeding them to his creatures -- thousands of them, in huge tanks. Eyewitnesses say that he had covered the walls and floor with strange words - such as "Cthulhu Fhtagn" - written in human blood.

The legend goes that unknown authorities came and took away the tanks, burned the house entirely down, and stole all police documents about the incident. Shortly thereafter, similar ads for _Sea Monkeys_ appeared in comic books.

Juvenile and adult specimens









Juvenile specimen, close up


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

For such cute little creatures I never knew they were so evil. I love the story and the sea-monkeys look great!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

These are great. They look a whole lot better, then the ones I got from that comic book ad.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I had never heard that urban legend before, thanks. Yours look great and nice details with the scales


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love these guys and also the little walk down Memory Lane with the Sea Monkey ad


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

First of all those look great, that is a lot of detail.
But WTF on the urban legend? That is crazy, I have never heard that one but i love it!
You didn't make that up did you?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

The monkey's look great. I too love the scales. 

But let's clear something up...my parents weren't dismembered in the basement. They were dismembered in the attic and dragged down to the basement. I hate how rumors get so blown out of proportion.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

LOL of course I made it up. Sorry, I thought it'd be obvious.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Great detail! Sea Monkeys are quite freaky.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Very cool - love 'em.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice sculpts. I like the back story too, very creative.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Rahn. I love your brain. That is all.


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

Those are really freaking me out. Great job.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Woohoo! It's great to be brain-loved by D.C. As many a corpse will testify!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

LOL, thats what i so love about this forum and all you guys, you can turn almost anything into something halloweenie or just creepy.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

wow! they look great, excellent story too!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

I wanna see a death match between the rampaging imps and the cannibal sea monkeys!!!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

*Plate of Beans Update*

The specimens and accompanying items have been added to a couple of shadow boxes. I don't know...I'm not seeing "sinister" or "spooky," just "novelty" mostly. Suggestions are welcome.




























I considered making more specimens, or at least putting one in each box, or maybe having them face the viewer, with some solid black eyes. Or ditching the ad. Or writing the back story in a creepy font; but I want to avoid kitschy typography. This is a perfect example of a concept I love with an execution that severely lacks sizzle. If I had the resources, I'd make a b&w photo of a bloody murder scene with broken aquariums etc... There should be a strong effect without having to read. I like my specimens but they just aren't evil-looking enough, maybe that's the problem.

But...but...that'd mean there's more _work_ to be done... :crykin:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Problem seems to me that you are basing your specimens on the cartoons on the box. Get away from that so they don't look so cartoony.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That was central to my concept Doc, but actually I think you are right on the money. They need bite, and they need slither, and I know how to give it to them. Dread having to start over though, with so many other projects on the table(s). But isn't that the way stuff gets done.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Here's some suggestion that may or not be what you want...

I notice that everything in the picture frame is nice, pretty and new...

You could dry brush the black frame with silver. It would hi-light it and give it an older look. Some talc on the glass that has been "wiped" away with fingers to see what was inside. 

The white paper is too white to be old. (IMHO) yellow/brown stained, "brittle" edges may work better to give the perception of age.

Some teeth on the critters, maybe some dried blood would work well.

In short, you have done a good job, everything may just need aged.


----------

